# Aura Bass Shakers



## mistert (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone used these for their home or car? I currently have 2 JL Audio 10W0s and like the way they sound, but want to feel more of the bass. I am used to having 12s which cover all the above, but with limited space (under the rear seats) and I don't want to lose having rear seats, I am looking at getting a bass shaker for under the driver's seat of my 07 Toyota Tundra DC. I figure it is the most cost effective way to get more out of my system. This is what I currently have: Sony HU, Kicker 5 channel amp, Infinity Kappa components up front, Soundstream Reference midbass (6 1/2) in rear, and a custom box that holds 2 JL Audio 10W0s. My amp is putting out 90 watts x 2channels to the Infinities (they are set to 2ohm load), and 70 watts x 2 to the midbass, and the subs are getting a combined 400watts RMS. The only upgrades I have been thinking of are the bass shakers under the seat and maybe an AudioControl EQL.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 1 of these mounted to the bottom of my racing simulator, and it adds an unreal amount of immersion to a racing game. I have my Sim rig sitting in front of a 160" projector screen, surrounded by a 9 channel, 11 speaker home theater setup and its quite amazing if you like that sort of thing.

Now, back in June I got done playing the game, and switched over to Metallica's "Master of Puppets" without turning off the tactile transducer (bass shaker, Butt-Kicker, ect) and was blown away with how you could feel every kick-drum hit in your chest, even with the overall volume not loud at all.

Long story short, I'm nearing the end of my car audio install, and have mounted an Aura Pro bass shaker under both of the front seats but have not had the opportunity to test how they work yet. I'm pretty sure I won't be disappointed.

My new amps are 100w RMS per channel and bridged output is 4ohm at 200w RMS, or 150w at 8 ohms, so I wired the transducers to 8ohms on a bridged channel at 150w which should do a nice job of powering them without blowing anything up.

Realistically, I'm still about 2 weeks away from getting the system fired up and tuned, and it's been driving me nuts. Thought I was going to get it finished over the last 2 days, but came up about 3 feet short on power wire which no one around here carries, so I have to wait for my order to arrive, hoping its before my days off next week.

If you like "Feeling" of bass at record decibels, but don't want to blow out your eardrums, then you should really love these but I'm not sure if one will be enough in a car. BTW, Parts express has them on sale right now for $39.95.


----------



## mistert (Nov 8, 2011)

Very good post. I have seen on another site where an owner of a F150 installed one inside the seat (so it fires at your back). Does it work better to mount to the floor as oppose to the bottom of a seat? I want to get two, one for each seat (driver's and passenger), but my wife says that it may make her nauseaus.  She said massage chairs tend to make her feel that way. I get motion sickness, but never sick from a massage chair. My 10s put out pretty decent bass without making you feel like you have cotton in your eardrums after listening to them for so long like with larger drivers. This is why I am considering the bass shakers. Keep me updated on how they "feel" once you get everything installed. The only other thing I may get is the Audio Control EQL. I am satisfied for what I have (for the most part).


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

"Does it work better to mount to the floor as oppose to the bottom of a seat?"

I've heard bad thingsabout mounting them directly to the seat, because you do not want to localize the area they effect, you want it to blend seemlessly with the rest of the sound waves. It's bassically an extention of your subwoofer without adding any more SPL to the mix. For example when you crank your subwoofer up, you dont only feel the chair shaking, you feel the whole area shaking, and that is what you are loking for.

On my sim rig I have it mounted to the metal base at the back and very bottom of the brace that holds the racing seat to the cocpit, and the result is fantastic.

My car audio upgrade which was suposed to be a quick one week vacation upgrade, has turned into a 3 month project because of parts delays and money, not to mention that once I got started on it I decided that I was not going to half-ass anything so it has taken a lot of time and patience.

As I near the end of this "Journey" lol, I feel satisfied with what I have done so far since I've not seen anyone else do this particular type of upgrade before, although I'm sure there must be someone else who has done something simular at least.

So far I've got 6 POLK MM series speakers, 2 tactile transducers, 1 Blaupunkt 8" amplified enclosure, 100' of Rattletrap, 8 sheets of Luxury liner,6 sheets of 1/4" CCF, 2 sheets of Thermal barrior, 2 JL 400/4 amps, Alpine PXE-H660 integration processor, fans and controller, relay, distirbution blocks, fuses & 30' of KnuKonceptz 4G cable.... and a bunch of "Nickle and dime" stuff as well. Just under 3k & 3 months of work... damn.

PS: I've taken of bunch of pictures of "Most" of the process, although when it was 90 outside I skiped over pictures when adding the rattletrap since it was just misserable outside and I just wanted it done. When I get it up and running I plan to post a picture book thread of the install for anyone who tears in an Impala to look at.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, they are super cool. They need to be backed up with a decent mid/low woofer (80+hz) but can accurately simulate subsonics and impact from a much larger woofer. 

Sonically, they fool your inner ear and you think you are really hearing low bass. 

Dont overpower them....

~JH


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I've used them in convertibles before.
When I only have ha space for a 6 or 8 inch woofer.
But since I've used some of the HAT 6's I have needed to use them


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm really digging seeing the support for these again.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to expand a little bit on the question of mounting these directly to, or inside a seat. Aura makes a smaller bass shaker that would work inside a seat but you would probably want to run from 4-8 of these to get the response your looking for. Now the Aura Pro Bass Shaker (what I installed) is much larger and produces 30 foot pounds of pressure each, so mounting these to a more rigid surface will produce a much wider field of immersion. The goal is to tie these seamlessly into the sound that is produced by the rest of your system so that you cannot tell where the non directional bass vibrations are coming from. I'm sure it will take a bit of tuning to get everything lined up properly.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

i have some of these in my home theater system and hey are hands down the best investment in the setup. like highlander mentioned the amount of immersion is unparallelled in action scenes explosions video games etc. couldn't see how theyed be any different in the car. good luck


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I am glad to see these things get some support again also. I used to be real big into bass whenever I was younger and drove a single cab dodge truck, and as all of us single cab truck owners know - it's really hard to get that DEEP low resonating bass that you can in a sedan or wagon due to the high resonant frequency of the small truck cab. I even tried huge intricate ported boxes tuned to 28hz that took up every square inch of room behind the seats and that gave me the low bass but anything over about 40 hz sounded like crap. 
I tried a couple of these by mounting them to the floor under each seat and ran them low passed at 50hz off of my deck's rear channels (some old pioneers let you lowpass the 2 internal rear channels) and it made a huge difference in low end extension even with only like 15 watts. It is similar to bumping the rear wall of the cab with your fist and hearing that low resonant thud. The bass shakers resonated the cab - they didn't actually make any noises themselves. 
Now, keep in mind that this was in 2001 and back then my install wasn't anywhere near "sq" and my "ear" also wasn't as discerning, so I'm sure all of the audiophiles hate these things.. but I think they would be great for someone who is space limited on subs and are running one or two 8's.


----------



## supermotofan (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks to all of you who posted in this thread. I've been hoping to hear some positive reviews for the bass shakers as they seem like a good setup for the limited space I have in my jeep.

Thanks again!


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Now that my install is fully functional, just not cosmetically finished since half my interior is still sitting in my living room... I must say that out of everything I choose for my new install these were by far the most valuable component in terms of creating a totally immerse listening experience.

They are absolutely fantastic, but you want to make sure you install a remote level control for these so you can adjust them for different music types.

Anything with low bass notes, kick drums and any type of classical music is just amazing. The String section from an orchestra sounds outstanding.


----------

